

Five founders left to split $36,000 after their tech startup gets sold for $82M - DavidChouinard
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2317924/Five-founders-left-split-just-36-000-tech-startup-gets-sold-82-million.html

======
gamblor956
A little more background from the article: the five founders left the firm in
2000, 11 years before it was ultimately sold. At the time they left, the
company was floundering and nearly bankrupt. The investors who took over the
company saved it and are almost wholly responsible for it being sale-worthy.

Really, the founders should consider themselves lucky they got anything at
all; they certainly didn't do anything to earn the windfall.

------
daemonk
I feel like there is probably a lot more going on under the surface than the
article portrays.

